# DRIVE?....cancelled.



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Can't say I'm surprised.

http://community.tvguide.com/blog-e...siello-Report/Exclusive-Fox-Cancels/800013604

Drive has been impounded.

Multiple sources confirm that Fox has axed the Tim Minear creation after less than three weeks on the air. I'll go out on a limb and say the show's crappy ratings were to blame. House encores will take over its Monday/8 pm time slot.

There is one piece of good news: I'm hearing the final two unaired Drive eps may get burned off on consecutive Fridays in May.

Developing...


----------



## buckeye1010 (Dec 11, 2002)

That sucks. I kinda liked the show. Certainly different, anyhow.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

crap, I liked it


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Jeff and I were really getting into this.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Good.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I loved the show, but I'm not surprised. The ratings have been horrible.

So somewhere I read that this series was planned for 13 eps and the back 7 would be shown in the summer. Now the cancellation stories only talk about 6 episodes total. Does anyone know if the back 7 were ever filmed? Will there be a conclusion to the story after just 6 eps?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Damn I liked it... Oh well I watch too much TV anyways.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Let's hope they get the season on DVD, like Wonderfalls.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Jesda said:


> Good.


Thanks for the classic thread crap.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

It just started to get interesting. what's wrong with these network execs.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow, I'm so surprised!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Thanks for the classic thread crap.


Jump the shark!


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Well it's been said before and it'll be said again so let me be the one to say it...

F*** FOX. If something doesn't immediately get _Karaoke Contest_ ratings, it's out the door.

Idiots.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Well it's been said before and it'll be said again so let me be the one to say it...
> 
> F*** FOX. If something doesn't immediately get _Karaoke Contest_ ratings, it's out the door.
> 
> Idiots.


No...it's more like *BURN IN HELL FOX!!*


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I really wanted to get into this and I'd still like to see what they've aired and would hope that they eventually (DVD release, online, etc) show the rest. I just couldn't watch it in its timeslot. I hoped that they would show it online, but haven't seen it available.


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> I really wanted to get into this and I'd still like to see what they've aired and would hope that they eventually (DVD release, online, etc) show the rest. I just couldn't watch it in its timeslot. I hoped that they would show it online, but haven't seen it available.


Did you try Fox's website? I see they have all episodes available online for viewing. Where did you look?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

The back 7 were not produced.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

I didn't watch it, but I really, really wanted to. But I knew FOX would cancel it if it wasn't an undeniably large instant hit. Basically they if something doesn't get into the top 10 the first week on FOX you may as well forget about it.

And thus it becomes a vicious cycle. FOX releases a new show. I want to watch it. I know they will cancel it. I don't watch it. It gets bad ratings as everyone is waiting to watch until they see if it gets canceled. It gets canceled. The series never has a proper finish. We come here and complain. Repeat.

I went out on a limb and watched Bones, but it is episodic, not serial. That actually payed off. However, I will never again watch the first season of a serial on FOX. I will consider episodics so that when FOX panics and cancels it I won't care as much.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Somewhere out there, Ivan Sergei is smiling.

I'm done with Fox. I might just skip the network altogether next season. Prison Break is the only show left that I'd be watching, because I definitely won't be fooled into watching a new show in the fall without recording at least 6-8 episodes.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> No...it's more like *BURN IN HELL FOX!!*


What he said in spades!!!!


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Interesting. Says here on the official Drive forums: 'The final 2 episodes to air this summer'.

That does suggest that they didn't film the full 12.

If there's no resolve, then they can count me out. I'll gladly buy the DVD set though of the full dozen episodes.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

This stinks...

It had a lot of potential, despite some of the stupid camera work with the driving sequences...

<sigh>


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Darn, I was still waiting to watch these. I guess there's no point now


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Why does Fox call it their new "hit" show when the ratings tank?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Nathan Fillion should refuse to work with FOX, its just not working out.


Z


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

I thought the show's premise was stupid. I'm a fan of Nathan, but this show was awful and it deserved to get canceled.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jstack said:


> I thought the show's premise was stupid. I'm a fan of Nathan, but this show was awful and it deserved to get canceled.


I thought the premise was great and found the show to be pretty fun as well. It was exactly what it was supposed to be: a fun, thrill ride without much need for cerebral involvement. In your opinion, what was so "stupid" about the premise? You don't like the idea of a cross-country road race? I think it's an awesome idea.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The only Fox shows I'm watching now are "House" and "Bones."


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Poor Tim Minear, he just can't get a break.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

drumorgan said:


> Did you try Fox's website? I see they have all episodes available online for viewing. Where did you look?


Now I see. I went there before and clicked on the "Video" tab and it was just little interviews and stuff.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

First three episodes of a new series don't do well, must cancel entire series.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

You know, if this show had been on NBC, following Heroes, then it might have done halfway decent.

Running in the Prison Break time slot, before a show that seems to be getting less watchable each week (24, current season) didn't help it much.

Premiering it in the slot opposite Amazing Race didn't help. Wife missed it, wanted to see it, but when she found the premiere wasn't repeated at all, she gave up saying it wasn't worth it. Considering FOX airs crap on Fridays, and Saturday nights too, they could have given an encore performance there, given people a chance to see the show that people are "buzzing" about, etc., and let everyone catch up.

I'd like to see more, like to see how it ends, but honestly I'm not going out for my way for it. Been there, done that, with Kidnapped. Caught that via web and missed one of those episodes and was mad about same. But, caught it enough that I won't bother with DVDs (recommend them to others sure, but not gonna spend my time/money on them).

And I'm definitely not going to spend time/money to catch the end of Drive. If it airs, it airs. If it doesn't, then oh well.

Like some above, my list of what I'm watching on FOX keeps getting shorter. Nice of them to help get me time for watching stuff from other networks. :up:


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

cheerdude said:


> This stinks...
> 
> It had a lot of potential, despite some of the stupid camera work with the driving sequences...
> 
> <sigh>


I actually saw a how its made on this over the weekend...part of the reason I wanted to start watching. The camera effects looked so cool.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> It had a lot of potential, despite some of the stupid camera work with the driving sequences...


What stupid camera work? Do you mean the segues? I thought they were awesome.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

By the end of the 3rd episode I was really starting to get into this new series. Can't believe it isn't being given a better chance than this. Shame on FOX.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

missed the obvious thread title:
"Drive runs out of Gas."


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I have the first episodes on the harddrive still... as I understand it, this was an ongoing story, and not stand-alone episodes, correct? Will the story have some kind of resolution after these episodes they have filmed, or is it just cut off?

If there is a real ending to it, I will probably watch it. It can still be enjoyable even though it's just a few episodes. Or maybe even BECAUSE it's just a few episodes.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

With the notation on Fox's website about the final two episodes being aired this summer...maybe what they're doing now is filming the first few episodes and the last few episodes of new series. So if they have to cancel a series they have the end of the series already filmed.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I didn't have a problem at all with the cinematography. That looked fine. Same with the special effects. The stunt driving was rather impressive for television, so no problem there.

One of the biggest problems with the show was that Nathan Fillion soundly outclassed everyone else COMBINED in the show. I mean no offense to anyone else in the cast, but they just weren't anywhere close to Nathan's acting talent. This would be fine if the show were structured that way, with him as lead actor and the others as supporting cast... but instead, the show was designed as an ensemble. As a result, it rapidly became frustrating to watch whenever the show started following one of the other teams around.

Additionally, I'll be the first to grant that the writing was pathetically weak. It was trying to present this show as this huge high drama show, _a la_ Lost or 24 - but the writing wasn't anywhere close to that level, so it quickly began feeling like a lot of sound and fury, but ultimately signifying nothing.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Just when I thought it might be safe to break my "record, but don't actually watch until you're sure it won't be cancelled" rule based on how much they hyped this show, this happens.

I have not paid attention to the ratings, but it would be sad if reruns of House (which is a good show, I watch that regularly) are going to better for them in the ratings than "Drive". If that's the case, I can see them cancelling it now before the sweeps period in May, but having said that....
*BURN IN HELL FOX!!*


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I can't say I was loving this show, but I really was willing to give it a few more weeks to see what shape it took.

How the hell can you dump a show that has aired only 3 episodes? You can't build an audience that fast for every show - not for most shows. Think of how many great shows started off slowly and turned into huge hits with some time and nurturing.

Now, I happen to agree with some of the sentiments of others expressed in this thread - the writing was weak, the acting was pretty crappy (except Fillion), and the whole concept was pretty far fetched. But frankly, I see a LOT worse crap on TV and wonder how it survives and shows like this are killed off without even a fighting chance...


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

What? Now, I'm sure that shows like Seinfeld, Friends, Star Trek, Happy Days, Cheers ALL started out gangbusters with their first episode, and every episode from then on got a 1000000000000 share, right?????? LOL


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

bdowell said:


> You know, if this show had been on NBC, following Heroes, then it might have done halfway decent.
> <snip>
> Premiering it in the slot opposite Amazing Race didn't help. Wife missed it, wanted to see it, but when she found the premiere wasn't repeated at all, she gave up saying it wasn't worth it. Considering FOX airs crap on Fridays, and Saturday nights too, they could have given an encore performance there, given people a chance to see the show that people are "buzzing" about, etc., and let everyone catch up.


Agreed. The thing about it is, if they had rerun the first 3 eps a bit, like they did with heroes, more people would have watched, caught on & tuned in on monday nights. Poor, poor planing on foxs part. They only deserve dancing with...etc. all, if they can't get behind a show & promote it.

If heroes had been on Fox it would have been canceled after the 4th show too.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

JYoung said:


> missed the obvious thread title:
> "Drive runs out of Gas."


Hee hee. JYoung made a Firefly reference. 

(Out of Gas is the name of a Firefly episode, for the three people watching Drive who aren't Firefly fans)


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Sigh. I was enjoying this one.  

Drive may be gone, but at least there's that new show scheduled to premiere on Fox in two... wait: update - canceled preemptively. 

BIH, FOX.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

danterner said:


> Sigh. I was enjoying this one.
> 
> Drive may be gone, but at least there's that new show scheduled to premiere on Fox in two... wait: update - canceled preemptively.
> 
> BIH, FOX.


Yeah, the pre-air ratings on that one really sucked. LOL


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> I loved the show, but I'm not surprised. The ratings have been horrible.


Ratings, h-e-double hockey sticks; the *show* was horrible - unwatchable.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

willbhome said:


> Ratings, h-e-double hockey sticks; the *show* was horrible - unwatchable.


And yet, oddly enough, I was able to watch all four episodes. And even enjoy them!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Well this sucks. I got sucked into Drive from the opening scene and enjoyed it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And yet, oddly enough, I was able to watch all four episodes. And even enjoy them!


Yup, I survived them myself remarkably intact. I'd think that I'd have self-combusted or something if I had watched something that was inherently unwatchable... or created a paradox that would've ended the space/time continuum as we know it... or something.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And yet, oddly enough, I was able to watch all four episodes. And even enjoy them!


No accounting for taste . . .  
Actually, I just couldn't get into the first episode, so dumped it immediately.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> The only Fox shows I'm watching now are "House" and "Bones."


Coming soon---The FOX ALL AMERICAN IDOL/HOUSE RERUN CHANNEL---with 
episodes of ARE YOU SMARTER THAN A FOX PROGRAMMING HEAD to be produced, but never seen, even though it's "Our new hit show". Buttheads at FOX can kiss my TiVo and call me Nancy before I watch any new show they produce, since they never last past the first month anyways.

RANT off....We now return to our usual witty posts. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

How much extra does it cost them to show episodes already filmed compared to showing reruns of house? Seems kind of strange.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> Yeah, the pre-air ratings on that one really sucked. LOL


Quick...apply for a job at Fox..they may not have thought of that yet, but I wouldn't
count on it. LOL.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

I hear FOX picks only the *best* four year old finger painters to be the head of their network. That must explain why intelligent shows last 5 minutes on FOX and "reality" offal is continuously allowed to pollute their airwaves.

No! Wait! I was wrong about the identity of the suits at FOX!

I have an exclusive picture of what one of the FOX programming executives looks like...

*THIS IS A TCF *EXCLUSIVE*!!!*










(Then again a coffee table could program that network 7,000 times better than those in power at FOX now.)


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

Well, I'm glad I didn't get around to watching the episodes then. More space in the TiVo coming up. :down:


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

It wasn't exactly the best show, but I felt it had a lot of potential. Like someone else said, Nathan Fillion was far and away the best part of the show and made everything else look bad!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> The only Fox shows I'm watching now are "House" and "Bones."


We also watch The Simpsons, 24 and AI. They have reality shows on Thursday and Saturday, comedies on Sunday, and reruns on Friday, so perhaps the best way to say it is that there isn't a single FOX drama that we don't watch.

And you watch all of FOX's current dramas, except '24'. Glass half full, Gray.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

bdowell said:


> You know, if this show had been on NBC, following Heroes, then it might have done halfway decent. Running in the Prison Break time slot, before a show that seems to be getting less watchable each week (24, current season) didn't help it much.


Sorry, but I see these as rationalizations. It just wasn't that good, and this cancellation is no great loss. I was ready to ditch it myself, anyway. Too many other, better, things to watch.



bdowell said:


> ... given people a chance to see the show that people are "buzzing" about, etc., and let everyone catch up.


If there really was any significant "buzz" about it among Average Joes, perhaps, but not one person at work had any interest in this show except me.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

bdowell said:


> You know, if this show had been on NBC, following Heroes, then it might have done halfway decent.


Like Studio 60? Black Donnellys?



bdowell said:


> Running in the Prison Break time slot, before a show that seems to be getting less watchable each week (24, current season) didn't help it much.


You may think it's less watchable but Monday is still very strong for FOX and 24 is still a ratings winner for them.



bdowell said:


> Premiering it in the slot opposite Amazing Race didn't help. Wife missed it, wanted to see it, but when she found the premiere wasn't repeated at all, she gave up saying it wasn't worth it.


Because Amazing Race is some huge hit? Hardly. Where else should FOX have premiered it? They gave it 3 hours of 2 nights on Sunday and Monday. They promoted the heck out of it during Prison Break and 24. They tried. People didn't watch. It sucks, and I feel bad for Minear and Fillion but I ain't blaming FOX here (except for the usual blaming of them for not waiting long enough).

I wish my Wii browser would play the videos from FOX.com because I want to watch these but I refuse to at my computer.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

mattack said:


> What stupid camera work? Do you mean the segues? I thought they were awesome.


In the 2nd episode, where they are going to Rome, GA, showing Nathan's car slicing through traffic... just looked bad.


----------



## lcann44 (Apr 15, 2007)

I never gave this show a look because the 2 hour opening created conflicts with other shows I was recording. Since I missed the opening I said to heck with it. I wonder how many others did that as well?

What FOX should have done was repeated the 2 hour opening on Friday or Saturday. I'll bet that would have increased ratings....unless it was just a crappy show.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> First three episodes of a new series don't do well, must cancel entire series.


First three episodes of a new series, *all aired within 24 hours of each other* - don't do well, must cancel series.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I look forward to eventually seeing the unaired pilot which had Ivan Sergei instead of Nathan Fillion.

http://www.geekmonthly.com/features/2007/02/14/tim-minear-on-drive-part-3/


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Dammit!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

has been








-liminated.

Burn in Hell Fox! I liked it.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

The show was stupid and deserved to be canceled. Still I am surprised as I would have thought it would have appealed to the typical FOX audience.

But perhaps I am being too hard on the FOX audience. If they has sense to stay away from this drivel then perhaps there is hope for FOX after all? 

What killed the show was a lame plot and really horrible camera work for the race sequences which led to a TV show that even a hyperactive 5 year old would have trouble watching.

Have I ranted on the show enough yet?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

25% of the audience for the premiere was gone by the third night. That's absolutely unsustainable.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I've learned that with new Fox shows, TiVo them and save. Then wait. And wait some more. Then decide what to do.

In this case, the decision was made for me. I deleted the three shows already recorded, and canceled the SP.

Doesn't really matter whether the show was any good or not, without closure, why watch?

This makes several Fox shows I have done this way, and deleted unseen. They are about the only network I do this way.


----------



## jerobi (Sep 28, 2000)

Jerks.

They didn't even do the standard re-airing of the pilot to give people a chance to catch up and get interested.

So you craft a show, shoot it, promote it like crazy with teasers for 2-3 months, then slash it after two weeks. What a mess.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I have all the episodes so far - unwatched. Guess I won't even bother trying them out.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow...they really don't give shows much time to gain traction do they?

I was upset that I missed the premiere, and was planning on "catching up"...but I guess I don't need to do this any longer...

30 Rock is not doing well in the ratings (relative to other shows)...and they are giving it another season...

I don't understand the requirement for an instant hit... somethings you need to plant, fertilize, give it some sunshine...and let it mature...


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

What we need is something like this:
http://www.reuters.com/article/televisionNews/idUSN2628508420070426

Isn't DirecTV still News Corp (I really don't know. I thought Rupert wanted to get rid of the "turd bird", but can't remember what happened)? If so, why would they take on some other network's troubled series instead of their own?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

After seeing all the commercials before the show aired I knew then the show was doomed...


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

So far, it seems like the only fans of the show are people who were familiar with this Nathan guy, and whatever the hell this Firefly nonsense is.


----------



## Tersanyus (Jun 27, 2004)

Count me as one of the ones getting into this show. Guess I should have been one of those "record but don't watch episodes till you know it won't be cancelled" folks. 

Someone mentioned a premiere should be repeated before weekly episodes start to air. That is how you should start ALL new shows especially show promoted heavily. People see something new, talk about it at work or where ever, and then they want to see it. Fox should have re aired the 2 hour premiere on Monday before the new ep showed. Might have saved this show. In my opinion they showed 3 episodes way too close together. Have 2 hour Premiere on Sunday, wait for 8 days till next Monday and reair premiere then have new 3rd episode. Does someone at Fox not know this should be the way all new shows should start?

I remember Lost starting off on the right foot when it premiered. Pilot, Part 1 reaired right before Pilot, Part 2 aired. I know because I missed the first 20 mins of the episode that first night. Had a TiVo then but was still fairly new to it so I botched up the Season Pass. Was relieved to find out Part 1 came on again right before Part 2. 

This is probably what saved Lost when it premiered. People talked about it that week and those who didn't see premiere were able to see the premiere and get caught up.

Well, from now on I won't watch anything new again till after I hear it will continue after 5-6 episodes.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Jesda said:


> So far, it seems like the only fans of the show are people who were familiar with this Nathan guy, and whatever the hell this Firefly nonsense is.


You forgot Amy Acker who apparently was in Angel or something and had about 30 seconds total screen time in this series.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

That didn't take long.

Hope Nathan Fillon got paid.


----------



## Eddie501 (Jun 4, 2004)

Really FOX? Promo this show like crazy. But oh no, don't put the setup episodes in it's normal timeslot, where people are already accustomed to watching Prison Break. No, put it up against the season premiere of The Sopranos and a new Desperate Housewives. People will surely become interested enough to tune away from those two right?

It always amazes me how little TV execs seem to understand about their own industry.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Tersanyus said:


> ...I remember Lost starting off on the right foot when it premiered. Pilot, Part 1 reaired right before Pilot, Part 2 aired. I know because I missed the first 20 mins of the episode that first night. Had a TiVo then but was still fairly new to it so I botched up the Season Pass. Was relieved to find out Part 1 came on again right before Part 2.
> 
> This is probably what saved Lost when it premiered. People talked about it that week and those who didn't see premiere were able to see the premiere and get caught up....


Actually, I remember VERY clearly. The first two shows re-aired on the Saturday following the original air dates, and I TiVo'd them after so much buzz about the first two right after their original airings. That's what got me started on "Lost".


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Given the number of posts/reads on this thread, it's apparent "Drive" did have an audience. Obviously, we are not a typical audience, but it's clear to me there is a niche here that, perhaps, a cable network might exploit?


----------



## Fraser+Dief (Nov 18, 2005)

Ha, I knew this would happen. I read about the "Save Wonderfalls" campaign that started before the show was even cancelled, and knew it would happen again. 

We're Fox, it's what we *do*, man.

So, I've got the episodes saved, but haven't watched any.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

I could be that the posters in this thread _WERE _ the audience.

I watched an episode and a half. It was okay, but the multiple stories, and the frenetic, frenzied scenes just made it too much a chore for such ho-hum plot line.

It wanted so hard to be _Heroes _ with the multiple protagonists. but _Heroes _ does it better.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I was getting into this show, I'm disappointed it was cancelled.

BUT...

What's worse, cancelling a show after a few episodes (or one), or cancelling it after almost an entire season, a la Firefly? At least we don't have THAT much invested in it.

Greg


----------



## jerrye25 (Jun 9, 2002)

kjnorman said:


> The show was stupid and deserved to be canceled. Still I am surprised as I would have thought it would have appealed to the typical FOX audience.
> 
> But perhaps I am being too hard on the FOX audience. If they has sense to stay away from this drivel then perhaps there is hope for FOX after all?
> 
> ...


Wow, I appreciate how you managed to insult me at least two different times in this post. So, If I read this right, you are above people who watch Fox shows and you also think that if you don't like it, it should not be on the air. Is that correct?

Edit: Wait did the smiley face mean you were kidding? I've been with this forum for almost five years now and I still haven't figured out how you can be kidding about everything by putting a smiley on it.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I liked it, but I'm not surprised. I couldn't see this show going beyond one season anyway. It would get old in a hurry.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

whitson77 said:


> I liked it, but I'm not surprised. I couldn't see this show going beyond one season anyway. It would get old in a hurry.


And if it had been picked up for season 2, it might have sucked like Prison Break.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

I think it's retarded that the general public needs "Perfect reality" in their TV shows. This show was not a show you needed any deep thought to watch. It was a show that had decent music, at least a few decent cars, and some nice looking girls (helps the male crowd).

It had a fast pace, an interesting idea and was just fun to watch.

If everyone wants REALITY so much stop freaking watching TV. TV can be fun to watch without it being a perfect replication of reality. I don't watch TV to watch life exactly how it is here in front of me. I watch TV to be entertained.

I *do not* watch any TV shows where there are not paid actors as the main cast. I do watch some UFC, and motorcycle/car racing (not nascar) but as far as a TV show goes. Reality TV PLEASE go away.

TV can be fun without it matching reality 100%. SO WHAT they got phones but didn't get phone chargers. So what the car scenes didn't look like your looking out your car window. It's a TV show.

Ah well... Poor Nathan, Poor Drive, and Poor Firefly.

We need more Cheaply made, no actor having shows!!! That, my friends, is real entertainment... NOT!!


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> And if it had been picked up for season 2, it might have sucked like Prison Break.


Hey, it turned into X-files at the end of the season! 

Let's hope season 3 is the last and the wrap up is decent, but I am losing faith as well. I know you've already turned your back and given up hope.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

From CNN:



> It is not clear when and on what platform the remaining nine episodes of "Drive" will air. Streaming the episodes on Fox.com or offering them as downloads through iTunes are among the possibilities under consideration.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

IMO, that's the worst thing about this type of show. The people who actually LIKED this show (both of them  ) are left hanging with no resolution. Who is behind this race? What are their motivations? Now we'll never know!

The other problem is, FOX will probably put American Idol in that timeslot now. BIH, Fox!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

allan said:


> IMO, that's the worst thing about this type of show. The people who actually LIKED this show (both of them  ) are left hanging with no resolution. Who is behind this race? What are their motivations? Now we'll never know!
> 
> The other problem is, *FOX will probably put American Idol in that timeslot now*. BIH, Fox!


Nope a much better little show called...House.


----------



## crunch3k (Sep 17, 2004)

That's it! I'm taking House, Prison Break and 24 off the TIVO...I'm not a "Nielson", but I am in the 18-49.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Jesda said:


> So far, it seems like the only fans of the show are people who were familiar with this Nathan guy, and whatever the hell this Firefly nonsense is.


I am not a fan of Firefly and I think Nathon Fillion is okay, but nothing great. But I did enjoy Drive quite a lot.



> Hey, it turned into X-files at the end of the season!


Hey! I've been waiting for Prison Break season 2 to come out on DVD before watching it. I hope you didn't just spoil it by telling me that aliens are behind the plot to frame Lincoln!


----------



## speedy4022 (Nov 27, 2000)

Alfer2003 said:


> Nope a much better little show called...House.


yeah house reruns though I guess the ones on USA network aren't enough.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

speedy4022 said:


> yeah house reruns though I guess the ones on USA network aren't enough.


They aren't because they're not broadcast in HD!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

allan said:


> IMO, that's the worst thing about this type of show. The people who actually LIKED this show (both of them  ) are left hanging with no resolution.


I dont even like the show (I tried, honestly I did) but I still want to know who runs it behind the scenes. Oh well.


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

gchance said:


> I was getting into this show, I'm disappointed it was cancelled.
> 
> BUT...
> 
> ...


I have at least four hours invested, minus commercial time, since I TiVoed them and skipped ahead, but yeah, at least they killed it before we got too far into it. Maybe we should be thanking Fox for that....nah!!


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

Dmtalon said:


> I think it's retarded that the general public needs "Perfect reality" in their TV shows. This show was not a show you needed any deep thought to watch. It was a show that had decent music, at least a few decent cars, and some nice looking girls (helps the male crowd).
> 
> It had a fast pace, an interesting idea and was just fun to watch.
> 
> ...


Coming soon to Fox....Drive a Firefly...a scintillating race across the galaxy for a prize of....a night with Inara??? Oh well, it is "high concept".


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> Now I see. I went there before and clicked on the "Video" tab and it was just little interviews and stuff.


You can also find the full episodes on your local Fox station web site.

Anyway I'm getting really sick of Fox. I watched the pilot and it was so so. But I was willing to giving it another chance. I should have figured that Fox would cancel it. Another thing that annoys me about Fox is them having American Idol run over a minute or 2 and having the previews next weeks House to get cut off from the recoding.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Jesda said:


> I dont even like the show (I tried, honestly I did) but I still want to know who runs it behind the scenes. Oh well.


The aliens from _Space: Above and Beyond_. That would give two Fox shows closure.

(Fox says they will air the final two episodes - that is, the last two they filmed - sometime in the summer.)

-- Don


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> The aliens from _Space: Above and Beyond_. That would give two Fox shows closure.
> 
> (Fox says they will air the final two episodes - that is, the last two they filmed - sometime in the summer.)
> 
> -- Don


Are you sh#$ting me? Summer? Air 4 episodes, then make us wait 4-8 weeks to watch the remaining 2?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

How in the F does FOX make money when they spend more on promoting the show than they do producing it?!!! lol.

BURN IN HELL, FOX!!!!!!!


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

jerrye25 said:


> Wow, I appreciate how you managed to insult me at least two different times in this post. So, If I read this right, you are above people who watch Fox shows and you also think that if you don't like it, it should not be on the air. Is that correct?
> 
> Edit: Wait did the smiley face mean you were kidding? I've been with this forum for almost five years now and I still haven't figured out how you can be kidding about everything by putting a smiley on it.


Sorry, I realized my post was a bit hard so I tamed it a bit with the smiley  

Let me restate my post. FOX seems to have a somewhat schizophrenic personality with its programming. At one end it puts on some brilliant shows that are way too intelligent for its audience and so they get canceled because the audience does not understand it. At the other end, it puts on shows they are utterly devoid of common sense and which require a lobotomy to watch it (24 after season 2 anyone?) because you want to scream at the TV point out every factual error and stupid plot contrivance that they deem to put in it. Oddly 24 is very popular so what do I know?

Unfortunately while FOX audiences put up with 24 (even though it is stupid) Drive was just worse. What I was trying to say is that joe-six-pack out there (FOXs prime audience) said that come on FOX you can do better - we're not that much of an idiot so don't ram this drivel down out throats!

So how many people did I insult this time ?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

kjnorman said:


> Sorry, I realized my post was a bit hard so I tamed it a bit with the smiley
> 
> Let me restate my post. FOX seems to have a somewhat schizophrenic personality with its programming. At one end it puts on some brilliant shows that are way too intelligent for its audience and so they get canceled because the audience does not understand it. At the other end, it puts on shows they are utterly devoid of common sense and which require a lobotomy to watch it (24 after season 2 anyone?) because you want to scream at the TV point out every factual error and stupid plot contrivance that they deem to put in it. Oddly 24 is very popular so what do I know?
> 
> ...


Joe-six-pack _couldn't_ be FOXs prime audience.
Otherwise, how the F do shows like American Idol, Trading Spouses, etc., stay on the air?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

bdowell said:


> Premiering it in the slot opposite Amazing Race didn't help. Wife missed it, wanted to see it, but when she found the premiere wasn't repeated at all, she gave up saying it wasn't worth it.


Here's a special two-hour premiere on Sunday! And then you can watch it on Monday! and then it will be on Wednesday! And then -- you can watch the rest this summer!

Jesus H., how do people without TiVos watch TV these days?

It is work just to keep track of when things are on.

And oh, yeah, if you have a show that will appeal to fans of show X, just put it on at the same time as show X! Because we all know that the fans of show X will drop watching their most favorite show ever to watch our new show, right? 

Jan


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

I will not be surprised if this becomes the money-making model for Fox. Film 1/2 a season for airing on that "free" airspace and then charge folks to see how it all turns out by getting them to pony up for the DVD or online for a fee. Pretty savvy...but pisses me off nonetheless.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

weymo said:


> I will not be surprised if this becomes the money-making model for Fox. Film 1/2 a season for airing on that "free" airspace and then charge folks to see how it all turns out by getting them to pony up for the DVD or online for a fee. Pretty savvy...but pisses me off nonetheless.


Boy are they going to be surprised when I don't... I'd have to be way more invested than 3 shows to buy the DVD


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dmtalon said:


> Boy are they going to be surprised when I don't... I'd have to be way more invested than 3 shows to buy the DVD


I doubt there will be a DVD, since they didn't even finish the initial run...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

kjnorman said:


> At the other end, it puts on shows they are utterly devoid of common sense and which require a lobotomy to watch it (24 after season 2 anyone?) because you want to scream at the TV point out every factual error and stupid plot contrivance that they deem to put in it. Oddly 24 is very popular so what do I know?
> 
> Unfortunately while FOX audiences put up with 24 (even though it is stupid) Drive was just worse. What I was trying to say is that joe-six-pack out there (FOXs prime audience) said that come on FOX you can do better - we're not that much of an idiot so don't ram this drivel down out throats!
> 
> So how many people did I insult this time ?


24 required a lobotomy about 2 episodes into season 1, if not the first episode even. The show was always stupid, full of plot holes, manipulative, implausible, etc. Don't confuse the show changing with you finally growing weary of it.

Audiences put up with 24 because despite its major flaws it is a more compelling premise and has a lot more "real" action - sorry, but watching cars on a highway is not my idea of action.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> 24 required a lobotomy about 2 episodes into season 1, if not the first episode even. The show was always stupid, full of plot holes, manipulative, implausible, etc. Don't confuse the show changing with you finally growing weary of it.
> 
> Audiences put up with 24 because despite its major flaws it is a more compelling premise and has a lot more "real" action - sorry, but watching cars on a highway is not my idea of action.


Most, if not all, shows have major flaws if you want to look for them.

When I saw the pilot of Drive, two thoughts went through my head:

1. Amazing Race rip-off  
2. This looks like just the kind of show that will get the ax!

Even though I watched it, those 2 thoughts kept going through my head. It's hard to get really into a show if you expect it to die quickly. It's even harder if you've been proven right multiple times.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

allan said:


> 2. This looks like just the kind of show that will get the ax!


Unfortunately, I thought that just by seeing the commercials.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Unfortunately, I thought that just by seeing the commercials.


Smart money was on it being canceled simply because it was on FOX.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Smart money was on it being canceled simply because it was on FOX.


That was my thinking. Plus the curse of Nathon Fillion.
Saved myself the trouble of waiting the 1st weeks before viewing and geting screwed by Fox.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Smart money was on it being canceled simply because it was on FOX.


hehe - this is the type of thing that made me get a large hard drive in the TiVo. I recirded it and would watch it if it made it to the 13 epsisode mini show it was supposed to be. Now i will just delete it and keep repeating that cycle with FOX. How stupid they can not even budget for 13 shows anymore


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Smart money was on it being canceled simply because it was on FOX.


Not to mention the fact that it didn't premiere until April.


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

Liked the show. Too bad.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

allan said:


> Most, if not all, shows have major flaws if you want to look for them.


Maybe... but in this case you don't have to look for it, it's staring you right in the face.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

I do not get it It was a good show! They didnt even give it a shot!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

philw1776 said:


> That was my thinking. Plus the curse of Nathon Fillion.
> Saved myself the trouble of waiting the 1st weeks before viewing and geting screwed by Fox.


"Curse of Nathan Fillion"?


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

steve614 said:


> Joe-six-pack _couldn't_ be FOXs prime audience.
> Otherwise, how the F do shows like American Idol, Trading Spouses, etc., stay on the air?


They're watched by Joe Sixpack's wife, Jane 40 Ounce.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> "Curse of Nathan Fillion"?


You've heard of Firefly?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I doubt there will be a DVD, since they didn't even finish the initial run...


Depends on whether they filmed the entire run or not. I haven't seen anything definitive on that.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

zordude said:


> Nathan Fillion should refuse to work with FOX, its just not working out.


Or Fox should refuse to work with Fillion. Or move the show to FX.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> You've heard of Firefly?


Ok, yeah... what, he was the only actor, and responsible for the entire production, directing, and writing of the show?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Depends on whether they filmed the entire run or not. I haven't seen anything definitive on that.


It was a split order, with six for now and another seven for the summer. They've apparently only filmed the six (since they're talking about what to do with the two unaired episodes).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, yeah... what, he was the only actor, and responsible for the entire production, directing, and writing of the show?


Relax. I'm not saying he was the reason the show was canceled. I was just trying to explain why the other poster said that....geesh.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Buffy was also cancelled after fillon was in it.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I think its Tim Minear fault.. lets see. wonderfalls , firefly, Drive, The Inside , 

he was a producer for all of them


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Sure Ted McGinley wasn't supposed to be in it?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Sure Ted McGinley wasn't supposed to be in it?


Yeah, where was Paula Marshall?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Audiences put up with 24 because despite its major flaws it is a more compelling premise and has a lot more "real" action - sorry, but watching cars on a highway is not my idea of action.


That's a good point.



dswallow said:


> Smart money was on it being canceled simply because it was on FOX.


Except that it has been ABC that has been canceling more shows preemptively over the past couple of years, not Fox.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

bicker said:


> That's a good point.
> 
> Except that it has been ABC that has been canceling more shows preemptively over the past couple of years, not Fox.


But Fox earned the rep first so they get some extra credit, apparently.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

It's a cryin' shame that someone can't give Nathan Fillion a decent showcase for his talents.


Oh, wait....


Jan


----------



## Stewie_G (Apr 6, 2007)

<_<

>_>

I can't wait to see this week's episode of THE SOUP!! 

Dive jokes a-plenty I predict. 

I never watched it but I do feel bad for the people who are now out of work. Assuming that you can call Acting "work".


----------



## Spiff72 (Jul 11, 2004)

I have watched the shows (except the most recent), but I found the obvious green screen scenes to be extremely distracting.

(Try saying that fast three times - "green screen scenes"!)


----------



## Tom in OH (Mar 13, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> Let's hope they get the season on DVD, like Wonderfalls.


and 'Point Pleasant'


----------



## jc5150 (Jul 6, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Buffy was also cancelled after fillon was in it.


Wasn't he cast after the cancellation announcement?

Do what my mom said she's gonna do. Any new show comes on Fox, Tivo/DVR the first 3 or 4 episodes. If it hasn't been canceled, THEN watch.

Drive was a good show imo.


----------



## Aragorn (Dec 11, 2003)

jc5150 said:


> Wasn't he cast after the cancellation announcement?
> 
> Do what my mom said she's gonna do. Any new show comes on Fox, Tivo/DVR the first 3 or 4 episodes. If it hasn't been canceled, THEN watch.
> 
> Drive was a good show imo.


The show had promise but putting it on during when other shows are ending for the season is pretty stupid... I wish another network would give it a shot... Reality TV crap, is what it is, don't have to pay for real actors and it is about as far from Reality as you can get... Need more good sitcoms!!   Not a bad suggestion... Loved FireFly and it made it more than 5 if memory serves me right.

murgatroyd: Nathan was great in FireFly.... and he looked to have a decent roll in Drive...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Aragorn said:


> and [Nathan] looked to have a decent *roll* in Drive...


Nice.


----------



## Seaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Add me to the list of those who liked the show. 

Over the years, there have been many shows that I've liked that have been cancelled before the story was told. It always frustrates me.

I like high-minded tv and also escapist entertainment. For me, one is not superior to the other. There is room for both.

Ah well. As others have said, the cancellation means less I have to keep up with.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Tivo is so stupid. They put Drive in this week's TV Guide preview show that they down load. I couldn't believe it. They said it was the season finalie.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> Tivo is so stupid. They put Drive in this week's TV Guide preview show that they down load. I couldn't believe it. They said it was the season finalie.


Uh, that would be TV Guide that's so stupid, wouldn't it?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Uh, that would be TV Guide that's so stupid, wouldn't it?


Perhaps he expects TiVo to exercise editorial and creative license and refuse to push the show out to TiVo users, despite a contract with TV Guide that almost certainly requires them to do so.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

FOX to air the final two episodes back to back starting at 8PM Eastern on July 4th.

http://www.fox.com/drive


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> FOX to air the final two episodes back to back starting at 8PM Eastern on July 4th.


Whats the point now for we all know that there will be no resoulution in the story and I just deleted the first epsiodes off my Tivo without watch them for I had no desire to if the show story was not going to be finished.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

That's going to be the off-shoot of this whole cancelling early thing. They will air a few episodes, then decide, "Well, the show's not getting the ratings we wanted - we're pulling the plug."

We Tivo users who know better now (but sometimes still watch anyway ) will delete the episodes we've recorded even though we'd really like to watch them, but what's the use. Then they'll come back a month later (after said deletion) and announce they're burning off the remaining episodes after all. BIH twice!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

dilbert27 said:


> Whats the point now for we all know that there will be no resoulution in the story and I just deleted the first epsiodes off my Tivo without watch them for I had no desire to if the show story was not going to be finished.


Because we can still enjoy the journey even if we don't get an ending.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> FOX to air the final two episodes back to back starting at 8PM Eastern on July 4th.
> 
> http://www.fox.com/drive


Wow, could they find a less likely time for people to watch? Sounds like they just looked for a night where they know they're not going to get viewers anyway, and stuck this out there so they can say they aired them all.

Just like when they put the final four episodes of Arrested Development up against the opening ceremonies of the Olympics.

Burn in Hell, FOX!!!


----------



## Michael Mc (Feb 12, 2007)

I tried, but I just couldn't get into it. My wife wanted a SP after we watched the first episode, probably because of Nathan - she's seen me watching reruns of Firefly, which I liked a lot, but didn't see until after it was done and gone. Thanks Sci-Fi!

A show about cars - a cross-country "race" (OK, cool!), but... in the two-hour premiere, the landscape looks NOTHING like Florida, where the race originates! Ain't no mountains, or scrub brush, or nice, clean overpasses that don't see rain or other weather in Florida. That looked like it was filmed on I-15 outside of Barstow, California on the way from Los Angeles to Las Vegas. (It probably was, for logistical purposes, but just too unbelievable, in my opinion.)

I've been in Florida several times and have driven that highway in California once or twice. I didn't notice any oleander lining the roadway in any scene that I can recall.

Cannonball Run? That's what came to mind when I stopped skipping through the commercials to check out a preview once. Oh, but there's also some sinister reason you got chosen to participate in this race. Good luck.

A little too far-fetched, if you ask me, even for a network like FOX. Although, it might've gone on longer had it been on one of the other major networks... Lost is apparently still around for whatever reason.

I only watched it because it had cars in it, it had Fred, and it had the girl from Two and a Half Men in it. Completely missed the second episode, but caught the third because the SP picked it up. Didn't even notice it was missing until the other day when I was rearranging my SP list.

I'm not terribly upset the show is gone, but I do agree with some of you that FOX killed it off a bit too quickly. Maybe they'll rerun the entire production later this summer when they kill off some other "blockbuster hit new show" they don't get the numbers on.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> Wow, could they find a less likely time for people to watch? Sounds like they just looked for a night where they know they're not going to get viewers anyway, and stuck this out there so they can say they aired them all.
> 
> Just like when they put the final four episodes of Arrested Development up against the opening ceremonies of the Olympics.
> 
> Burn in Hell, FOX!!!


Let's see, when is the perfect time when just about every person in America will be outside celebrating a national holiday? Let's make sure that we only air them 2 1/2 months after the last episode. Oh Oh I know, let's put in on July 4th!!! BRILLIANT!!!!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Buffy was also cancelled after fillon was in it.


Just a point of clarification: Buffy wasn't cancelled - SMG wanted out, and she and Joss made the mutual decision to end the show.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Because we can still enjoy the journey even if we don't get an ending.


 But there are some journeys you don't even want to start (or resume, for that matter) if you know it won't lead to that "happy ending!"


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Wow, could they find a less likely time for people to watch? Sounds like they just looked for a night where they know they're not going to get viewers anyway, and stuck this out there so they can say they aired them all.


If I had a show that got so much worse ratings than two year old reruns of another show, that's what I'd do too!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I had an open weekend and am watching all the Drive episodes knowing full well it won't be resolved. Which I'm glad for, since that way I won't get involved with it. Nathan made this show worth while. I never thought it was a 5-season type of show (seriously, a 5-year road race?!!?!), but it could have easily been a 2-year fun show. Kinda bummed it was cancelled.

They got KSC and all of Florida completely wrong, though.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah, using California which has a "basin and ridge" geology to stand in for a state which is flat is kind of stupid. I have driven a tiny bit in Florida. The freeways and stop lights look different than they do in California also.

At least they didn't use Vancouver, BC to substitute for anything.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

Came in late to this thread....had been wondering why TiVo wasn't pulling down any more episodes, and I found out why.

Fox you do suck..............I was really enjoying this show, something new and fresh from all the CSI and medical series out there now.


----------

